# Introducing the NEW Bullseye Millenium Scope



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Bullseye Sights and I would like to introduce the NEW 2KV Scopes in the Millenium Series Below I will attach some pics of the Target Millenium that I have been testing for some time...It is beefier than before..Yet still light weight... Has a better lens retention ring.. Better bubble mount and is an all around improved design.. I am VERY impressed with it and with the Nuvis Lens you can't go wrong in my opinion.. I will attach some pics.. Sorry for some of them they were done quickly.. If you have any questions feel free to email me or contact Bullseye Direct and Steph will be able to help you out...Thanks Pro1
www.bullseyesights.com


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*#2*

.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*#3*

Rod Side


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*#4*

Comparison #1 to the Old Target Millenium SAME FIELD OF VIEW by the way ...Pro1


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*#5*

Side by Side #2:O


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*#6*

Side by Side #3


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Last one*

Nuvis lens.. See that nice BRONZE color...EXCELLENT glare elimination and CRYSTAL CLEAR LENS..This light had to be shined DIRECTLY into the housing to get it to where you could see it.. VERY nice lens for ALL conditions.. I have shot it in ALL lighting and have not had a problem yet with it's performance....Pro1


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

I too have recently looked at this model. This is a really nice looking scope. The thing I like best about the scope is the higher level in the housing. It also seems a bit more tank like than the target version. Bullseye has a good one with this scope.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice looking scope Pat.I like the cut-outs better for the added light .What accesories are available for it?
Jerry


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Accesories*

Jerry,
The accesories for the Millenium series scopes can be seen on this page on the bullseye website.. Hope this helps...and Yes Jon the Bubble does mount higher into the field of view.. Thought I typed that but apparently I didn't and you caught me  ...Pro1

http://www.bossproshops.com/archery/scopes.htm#Sunshade


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I like the new design. I got the new Millenium Target in a while back and I am loving it! I love the Nuvis lens too! I would recommend them as well!


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

With the new design Millennium Scopes we are offering the Nuvis with an exclusive ZEISS GOLD coating. This coating is an added benefit for glare control indoors and outdoors.

For more information visit our website or call toll free M-F 9-5 EST.

800-497-3755

http://www.bossproshops.com


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I can't find anything on this new scope on the website???


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

very nice looking scope.


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

RobVos-

If you have any questions please feel free to call our offices 800-497-3755 M-F 9-5 EST.


Kindly,
S. Gill


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Bullseye Sights

I would like to have some info on this scope as well. Can you mail me some information?


----------



## Bullseye Sights (May 28, 2002)

Orions_bow,
Please email me your address at arch[email protected] and I will send you a catalog.

Kindly,
S. Gill


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Orion*

I use one of these and there great scopes.


----------



## BossWebGroup (Aug 10, 2004)

*Photos of the new Millennium 2KV AP Scope*

Here are a couple of images of the new Millennium 2 KV AP scope. The scope is now listed on the Bull's Eye Sights website!

Bull's Eye Sights 


















Thanks!


----------



## martin man5 (Mar 10, 2005)

how much is it


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*Great Scope*

I got my new Millinium AP w/Nuvis lens a couple of weeks before Kinder. I've been loving it. Rock solid design and probably the clearest scope I've shot. The new lens coating sure helps on the glare in those sunny spots on the range. Great Scope!


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I just got one with the Truespot lens...Shazaam! This is a sweet setup. Can't wait to hit the range with it.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a Millenium Target model scope with a Truespot lens. I like the scope a lot and the lens really makes aiming much easier. But I find it next to impossible to seat the rubber gasket between the lens and the retainer. 

As the retainer is tightened the gasket warps and twists out of place. I have no choice but to leave the gasket out which I'm sure increases the possibility of eventual vibration damage to the lens.


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I just got one as well. I am having trouble keeping the lens from rotating as I tighten the retainer. I am not sure if this matters, but I want to make sure, as I have heard that you need to index the lens for consistancy. Any advise?
Thanks,
JMAC


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*Millenium Scope True Spot Lens*

I use the 1/4" true spot lens in an AP sized Millenium scope. It can be used indoors or outdoors equally well. I prefer it for indoor as the lens just covers the bullseye. On long outdoor targets, the spot covers nearly the entire four ring on a field target, so it is harder to center for an accurate shot. I had previously tried the larget size lens, but it covered way too much area, so I sold it. Would never go larget than the 1/4" spot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Stephanie.....would you please email me the new catalog along with our pricing. Thanks 
Tim

email: [email protected]


----------

